# How many push ups/chin ups can you do?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I recently have been doing push ups and chin ups as I wanted to get into shape without hitting the gym. A few months ago I couldn't even finish 2 full push ups. A month ago I could do 5. As of today I can do 35 full push ups and 7 chin ups.

Push ups and chin ups are some of the best core excersies as they really build endurence and stamina. I am already seeing results and am getting quite bigger just from these workouts.

I do as many push ups as I can for one set, same for second set, and third.

If anyone has any additional info to help me get toned up really nice without hitting the gym let me know.

How many can you do?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

chin ups are just painful to me and I don't know where I could do them, I usually can go atleast 50 push ups. but doing those are boring so I usually quit. 

Bench presses are funner  and probably better to work up to more pushups..

only problem if you start doing heavy weights you need a spotter..


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Kurtfr0 said:


> chin ups are just pain ful to me,


You got that right. It also means your doing something right. Chin ups/pull ups are the one of the hardest, if not the hardest excersises to pull off, oh yeah and best.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Situps are also a great little exercise. I have been trying to do 100 a day.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

you couldn't get me to do those situps if you had a pizza hanging infront of me.

I think a total gym is probably a great way to get buff and fast. work all around you should GAIN weight.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

KR, trying doing some of those chin-ups with your palms facing away, it'll add to the workout and strengthen your forearms. You can also pull your knees towards your chest as you do your chin-ups, that seems to work really well. Also, since you're working your biceps, you need to find a way to work your triceps to build efficient usable strength in your arms, I highly recommend some adjustable free weights.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow baby baby, how can you sit there and do that many without getting bored. I'd like rollover and die.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lol. i've really sunk in terms of fitness. i think i tried doign 20 pushups at one shot a few nights ago, and it was getting to be difficult after i passed 15. haven't done a chin up in years, so i couldn't even tell you.

i used to be really good at chin ups. it was one of the standard tests for all the physical fitness tests i've ever taken. we usually stop at however many it takes to max the score in order to conserve energy.

my all-time personal best was at the end of jump school in 1994. it was just a bunch of us having fun. no time limit, but you were allowed to stop and just hang on for more than a few seconds. i completed 29!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Knight~Ryder said:


> I recently have been doing push ups and chin ups as I wanted to get into shape without hitting the gym. A few months ago I couldn't even finish 2 full push ups. A month ago I could do 5. As of today I can do 35 full push ups and 7 chin ups.
> 
> Push ups and chin ups are some of the best core excersies as they really build endurence and stamina. I am already seeing results and am getting quite bigger just from these workouts.
> 
> ...



neither are a good measure of any physical abilities. Your weight to muscle ratio comes into play with both. a shorter, lighter person with equal amounts of muscle is going to be able to do more of either. Benching is a good measure for strength, but not the best exercise as it isolates muscles.

Half the fight is exercise, the other half is diet. Maybe not the type of diet you'd expect though.



> Basic situps are very hard on your back and do very little for your abdominal area (if performed on the floor). With such a small range of motion, you're only working a few core muscles instead of your entire abdominal region. Also, if you aren't eating a low fat diet, situps will do absolutely nothing for you. This is because all of the weight in your midsection is fat and by doing situps you are building muscle, but not losing a great amount of fat. So you could have a six pack under there but no one would be able to tell if you're chugging sodas and eating cheeseburgers.


Actually, you'll typically want to lean toward fattier foods as exercise becomes more intense. As any body builder will tell you, you have to bulk and cut separately. It's incredibly hard/impossible to build muscle while cutting fat deposits. Once the body runs out of calories, it will use protein as an expensive energy source, and if you're tearing up muscle fiber while not getting enough protein, you can get a negative nitrogen balance and lose muscle.



> If anyone has any additional info to help me get toned up really nice without hitting the gym let me know.


The body can't store proteins like it can calories, so your best bet for bulking up is to constantly eat during the day. You'll inevitably put on unwanted weight while building muscle, but that's the point of cutting later. Don't work muscles too often, leave a good 2 days between most workouts, except the abs which can be worked more often, and get enough rest.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I did 45 pushups last time, and about 60 sit-ups.
I'm absolutely weak xD


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> ... sodas and cheeseburgers. Those are not beneficial at all.


My tongue would beg to differ


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a bit biased, I do enjoy the occasional recreational Mountain Dew.

I know it's bad, but....

I'm weak.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

There is no fat in soda. Only calories. Excess calories will of course translate to fat.

There also is not necessarily trans-fat, especially if you use good-quality beef and don't add all sorts of junk like the fast food places do. Most trans-fat is coming from processed foods containing partially-hydrogenated oil and fat products. This process essentially involved bubbling hydrogen through a vat of oil or liquefied animal fat. It causes all sorts of unusual and carcinogenic molecule chains, but that's neither here nor there.

As for cheeseburgers, there are lots of reasons to eat them sparingly especially if you're trying to tone up. Bread = diet death. Lots of fat in the meat. And then comes the real culprit: cheese. Cheese contains quesomorphins (aka casomorphins) which leads to an opioid release that basically is a mild anesthetic and anti-inflammatory agent. This will slow metabolism. If you exercise, you will be more prone to serious injury as you are going to be numb and won't swell properly. Pain and swelling are the body's natural defenses against deeper injury.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

i've mantained my weight by tons of working out.. and tons of fast food . 'm do for a heart attack.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Baby_Baby said:


> I'm sure I look bloody ignorant


Not at all!

HFCS is really nasty stuff. The research is finally starting to stream out and the alarm bells are ringing about the risks with this stuff. I try to avoid it.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

No workout at the time. Daily activity seems to work well with good food. Exercise has a bad habit of going out the door so I just stay active in all that I do. 
Always take the stairs vs the elevator theory. Being more active.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I had to fumble around to find a soda can and read the ingredients to see what HFCS was.

Anyway, fun fact, mt dew has brominated vegetable oil in it to keep the OJ suspended, the same stuff they use to make gasoline.\

Doesn't _necessarily_ make it real bad, just a fun fact.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I refuse to eat / drink anything with an artificial sweetener.

Splenda is described as a 'bleached' sugar where the outer molecule is shaped like sugar but the inner part of the molecule is missing. (Well that as in the original brochures and selling materials floated to the reps to sell manufacturers on using the junk at least...)They claim that since the molecule has the same shape, the receptors in the taste buds perceive it as such. Obviously that is a lot of nonsense.

I have (I believe) a condition called phenylketoneurosis which makes me unable to have phenylalanine. This is not an uncommon condition and it makes me wonder why it is acceptable to use aspartame and other similar sweeteners.

Also, am I the only one who doesn't find artificial sweeteners to be sweet? To me that taste bitter and burning.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Pushups my record was 121 in a row, chinups... it depends with weights or not with weights I did sets of 50 - 75 without weight, and sets of 10-20 with 45-90lbs strapped to my waist... of coarse I can't do that now... since I don't work out nearly as much as I used to in highschool and college(5 days a week 2X a day)

As for bench press my max was 250lbs, now its only 185lbs, and my squat was 400lbs, now its only 250lbs mainly cause I hate them lol


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I use artificial sweeteners to kill the ants. They eat it up and disappear in time. Aspirtane kills ants so I won't eat or drink it.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^I have seen this, but I think you mean Aspartame.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes thank you. Aspartame is what I meant.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Sugar is fine just as it is. No need for other sweeteners. 

Sugar=Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

If we'd just resume trade with Cuba sugar would be much much cheaper, and there wouldn't be a demand to destroy the everglades making it ourselves. Most HFCS would be replaced too, I'm sure soda would switch over.

Edit: wow, smart advertisements. "Doorway chinup bar $19.99". I'm guessing that's not a coincidence =P.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes Cuba sugar would be good. Unfortunately it would put our sugar beet farmers here in ND out of business. Our sugar beet farmers produce plenty of sugar that using the everglades really isn't needed. The problem is it takes more to produce the same amount that sugarcane does.


----------

